# Conowingo Dam



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Just a coupla questions for you striper guys out there...

When do the stripers start up the river toward Conwingo Dam?

How far up do they go? All the way to the section below the dam?

Thanks!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I've fished it off and on for more than 30 years. They start in the spring and they go all the way up by the dam. Depends on water levels and what the dam is doing, usually if the dam is releasing alot of water then they are there but not as many. But on the flip side, if the water is warming and the dam releases water then it tends to cool the water on the upperside of the flats. Guess it's one of those "it depends." I've caught them when the water was low enough that we could run only the metal boat...water levels run anywhere between 2 feet to into the 20s. 

Per DNR most of the spawning occurs 5 miles south of the Susquehanna flats, this area is off limits to spring fishing. On the flats in the spring you can catch many 20 inchers and a few over 30 inches, we've caught several dozen in a day, most are not keepers but still alot of fun. 

Water temp is the key ingredient, usually about 50 degrees is prime. If it gets to warm too fast then they are gone. March and April are prime, depends on the weather.

There's a couple ways to fish the flats. But since there's those who don't like people being long winded and I won't waste time talking about it now.

I hit the flats in the spring, I know several friends who live on and near the flats and can provide posts when the activity is confirmed. It takes time to get to know the river.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

saltandsand said:


> the spawning occurs 5 miles south of the Susquehanna flats, this area is off limits to spring fishing. On the flats in the spring you can catch many 20 inchers and a few over 30 inches, we've caught several dozen in a day, most are not keepers but still alot of fun.
> 
> 
> There's a couple ways to fish the flats. But since there's those who don't like people being long winded and I won't waste time talking about it now.
> ...


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*The average...*



squalus said:


> Just a coupla questions for you striper guys out there...
> 
> When do the stripers start up the river toward Conwingo Dam?
> 
> ...


...sized stripers (up to 24") are in the river year-round. It's the larger, spawning ocean-run stock of fish that migrate up in the Spring (when the herring and hickory shad are running). Unfortunately, you are not allowed to target them except from below the bridge at rte 40 (or so). This leaves the C & R cow fishery off limits to everyone except boaters. 

They DO go up to the dam, although most of the biggies stay further downriver near the mouth of Deer Creek to feast on the Hickory shad, many of which detour up Deer Creek.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Gnatman said:


> Average sized stripers (up to 24") are in the river year-round. It's the larger, spawning ocean-run stock of fish that migrate up in the Spring (when the herring and hickory shad are running). Unfortunately, you are not allowed to target them except from below the bridge at rte 40 (or so). This leaves the C & R cow fishery off limits to everyone except boaters.
> 
> They DO go up to the dam, although most of the biggies stay further downriver near the mouth of Deer Creek to feast on the Hickory shad, many of which detour up Deer Creek.


Thanks Gnatman. I'll check the specific striper regs for the Susquehanna River to make sure I understand when I can catch them and what's the legal keeper size (if any). I do C&R mostly anyway, but I fish from shore - don't use a boat. Thanks a bunch for the info.

Whaddya say Jack? We check it out some weekend once the season opens and give it a go??


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> saltandsand said:
> 
> 
> > the spawning occurs 5 miles south of the Susquehanna flats, this area is off limits to spring fishing. On the flats in the spring you can catch many 20 inchers and a few over 30 inches, we've caught several dozen in a day, most are not keepers but still alot of fun.
> ...


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I fish that are a couple times a week, from spring to early winter. There is keeper stripers to be caught all during that time. I saw a guy one morning pull in 3 35+ in bass in an hours time. You will start to see stripers in the early spring, mid march or so when the shad run kicks off. You will see quite a few 40+ fish swim within 3 feet of your feet while wading and fishing for shad. They will swallow the shad you are reeling in if you let ie sit for more then a second out there. You will have to check the regs when they come out for 08. I do fish the mouth of Deer Creek sometimes in the summer with live eels or lures and catch keepers but it does get hot and heavy at the base of the dam. When they are one a 1 water release from the dam in 3 days you better get up there and get in line. It gets pretty crowded up there, shoulder to should all casting 10' plus rods with up to 4 oz. The 4 oz is to get you lure down when the water is ripping. You will see birds diving picking of shiners that get caught in the rough water. i have seen up to about 30 people casting in a 50 foot area with tangled lines and some bad tempers. You can expect to catch Stripers, Walleye, and cats on lures. They only let you so close to the dam since 911 so people will be wading from the furtheest point forward and then lined up back from there all casting to the same place. If anyone wants to come up one night and taught the ropes let me know.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Justin - may just take you up on that. It's only about 1/2 hour south of where I live.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

When things get started let me know when you wanna come down


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

There is a resident striper population but spring and fall are the time for the big ones. Up and down the river can be tough from shore and you'll get to know the spots as you go. If there was a way to put a map up on the board I could point out some areas. Problem with alot of areas is the bank slope and trees limit your ability to cast without getting hung up.

There are places on both sides of the river. So try both sides. Look around a bit first.

There's rental boats in Harve de Grace and across the river. If you want I may have the contacts, let me know.

Eels work well. Check the regs about using shad or any live line. Like several others have said, the regs change and change often.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> There is a resident striper population but spring and fall are the time for the big ones. Up and down the river can be tough from shore and you'll get to know the spots as you go. If there was a way to put a map up on the board I could point out some areas. Problem with alot of areas is the bank slope and trees limit your ability to cast without getting hung up.
> 
> There are places on both sides of the river. So try both sides. Look around a bit first.
> 
> ...


It's convoluted, but there is a way to post maps.

1) go to googlemaps, mapquest, msnmaps, or any mapping site you like
2) bring up the satellite image of the place you are talking about
3) hit Ctrl-Alt-PrtSc to capture the image on your screen
4) open any photo editing program you have. Microsoft users can open Paint.
5) paste the image, write in notes and save the file in .jpg format
6) upload file to the web somewhere. You can use the gallery, photobucket or any number of free services.
7) load pic into thread using the "mountain/sun" icon


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

You can not use shad at all, But while fishing for shad is is not unlikely for a big ol' striper to grab it. It happens about a dozen times to me during the shad run. The problem with fishing in the spring for stripers is that it is usually off limits until later in the season. C&R might be a allowed in a window during the spring but you almost have to wait until may 16th? or so when it is open season. I have been checking the DNR website but they haven't put up the regs for this year. once things get going I am usually up there or in the area fishing 3-6 days a week. All depends on the wife's work shedual. Oh yeah back to shad, they are off limits except as C&R. DNR is all over the place as well as they should be. I once reported an old timer catching shad and slitting the belly open and pouring the roe in a large glass jar that he had in a bookbag. DNR came down and issued him a nice fine.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Justin I noticed a lot of the regs are still listed as "proposed".

Will they firm these up in advance of the proposed dates? I'm new to MD fishing.

Back when I fished regularly, licenses, seasons, and catch limits hardly applied to salt and tidal waters. I guess it's been a long time since I last spent time in these waters.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Ditto on the shad, C&R only, too bad because they are considered the tastiest of all shad, especially the roe. The moratorium covers American and Hickory shad only. Gizzard shad is not covered (dark spot is located behind the gills and threadlike strand on dorsal fin), problem is they are hard to catch, also usually not in the upper part of bay until late April or about when the striper run is starting to decline. 

Other migratory species that are in the striper's diet are white perch, yellow perch, alewife and blueback herring. The probably eat juvenile cats and large/small mouth bass. Heck I think a hungry striper will eat a McDee's burger on a hook even if it's still in the wrapper. American eels are good bait and, as an aside, I've caught several in the Daniels area of the Patapsco (I was amazed.) I believe the eel population is increasing in the Bay.


FB...thanks for the pointer on getting a map on the board. I'll try it when I get a chance.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I keep checking to see when I can get some striper fishing in but they haven't posted them, they should be up soon though. Also When I am casting at the dam, this is only when I am throwing at the base. I was fishing with a 10 MH Tsunami 2-6 oz rod and a Shimano Stradic 5000, This year I replaced that with a Lamiglas XS11MS 2-4 oz and either am going to use the stradic 5000 or Daiwa Tierra 4000. I like the Tierra b/c it holds a little more line then the Stradic but the stradic is soo smooth. I had planned on useing the Tierra but I sent my Stradic out to CA for Service and they just replaced it with a Brand new one, not the new model but like the one I had, the white one. SO Now I can't decide  I also just bought 30 3oz inline sinkers off Fleabay for like 10 bucks. I go through a lot of them up there.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

squalus said:


> Justin I noticed a lot of the regs are still listed as "proposed".
> 
> Will they firm these up in advance of the proposed dates? I'm new to MD fishing.
> 
> Back when I fished regularly, licenses, seasons, and catch limits hardly applied to salt and tidal waters. I guess it's been a long time since I last spent time in these waters.


They like to keep us in suspense, so we can't make our fishing plans so they keep the regs as proposed for as long as possible. It's my unconfirmed understanding that if the regs don't issue then the last effective regs stay in effect. And even when they issue the regs they can change them at will providing they make adequate notice. We voted for this stuff so we must like it.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's part of the Maryland Register on the topic. I'll forward more info as I identify it. There are some changes being considered.

Authority: Natural Resources Article, §4-215,
Annotated Code of Maryland
.02 Definitions and General Fishing Prohibitions. 
A. (text unchanged) 
B. Prohibitions and Limitations on Fishing in General. 
(1)—(4) (text unchanged) 
(5) During the period March 1 through May 31, a person may not catch, harass, harm, pursue, hunt, shoot, wound, or attempt to catch striped bass or striped bass hybrids in the striped bass spawning rivers and areas listed in COMAR 08.02.15.03B. However, during the period March 1 through May 3, inclusive, a person authorized in accordance with Natural Resources Article, §4-745, Annotated Code of Maryland, to recreationally angle for finfish may hook striped bass and shall immediately release the striped bass unharmed to the water from which the striped bass was taken in the following areas: 
(a) Susquehanna Flats, upstream of a line from Sandy Point to Turkey Point and [downstream from the lower Railroad Bridge near Perry Point, excluding the area of the Susquehanna River from the Railroad Bridge near Perry Point upstream to the base of the Conowingo Dam; and] the Susquehanna River downstream from a line connecting the Susquehanna State Park boat ramp in Lapidum to Twin Rocks to Tomes Wharf in Port Deposit; and 
(b) (text unchanged) 
(6)—(13) (text unchanged)
(3) Susquehanna Flats and Northeast River. 
(a) Notwithstanding COMAR 08.02.05.02B(5), the areas subject to the provisions of §A(3) of this regulation are: 
(i) Susquehanna Flats, upstream of a line from Sandy Point to Turkey Point and the Susquehanna River downstream from a line connecting the Susquehanna State Park boat ramp in Lapidum to Twin Rocks to Tomes Wharf in Port Deposit; and 
(ii) Northeast River. 
(b) Catch Restrictions. 
(i) A person may not catch or possess more than one striped bass per day. 
(ii) A person may catch and possess one striped bass between 18 and 26 inches inclusive, total length. 
(iii) A person may not use eels as bait.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

More about the proposals for this year. Sorry if the reading is too much to handle.

The action adds section D to Regulation .09, creating a new recreational Susquehanna Flats season for striped bass from May 16-31. This season allows a catch limit of one striped bass per individual per day, and a size limit of between 18 and 26 inches, inclusive, total length. In addition, this action alters the language of Regulation .08(A) and (B), changes the spring striped bass trophy season to April 19, 2008 through May 13, 2008, and allows one fish, 28 inches minimum, per person per day. Changes to the trophy season were publicly presented and discussed at the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission annual meeting on October 31, 2007 and the proposal was approved by the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission. The Susquehanna Flats fishery was approved by the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission in August. The action also makes two emergency actions permanent. The first of these actions allows the catching and possession of specifically tagged striped bass in Maryland waters. Mycobacteriosis is a chronic disease caused by one or more species of mycobacteria. In 2005, the Virginia Institute of Marine Science (VIMS) initiated a tagging study to estimate mortality associated with mycobacteriosis. In coordination with VIMS, the Department initiated an identical tagging study in Maryland. The return of intact fish, rather than the tag only, is necessary to diagnose disease, determine progression of external lesions and estimate disease mortality. The action will allow a licensed individual to catch and possess striped bass that have an attached unique florescent green tag from the study, regardless of fishing location, season, catch limit, and size limit. That individual must call the toll free number on the tag as soon as possible and provide the whole fish to a representative of the Department. The action does not permit illegal gear use in capturing these tagged striped bass. The second emergency action that this action makes permanent is the expansion of the catch and release area in the Susquehanna Flats. The area expanded in order to accommodate increased participation in the fishery. The Department has decided to maintain the expanded area for the 2008 catch and release season because the expansion of the permitted area up to Port Deposit is not expected to have a negative measurable effect on the stock.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Map showing upper Chesapeake Bay fishing locations... http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/upperbaymap.html

Maybe someone else can get it into the thread.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)




----------

